# My first Ruger



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Been waiting for one to come in and be available, and I finally got my timing right today.......and came home with a new LCR. Damn this thing is light!

Anyway, camera is on the fritz so no pics.....probably wont get a chance to shoot it till this weekend, but I'm excited!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats! I handled a friend's LCR last month, but haven't been able to shoot it yet. I was initially impressed with the feel and handling.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

How'd you end up liking it? That gun is at the top of my list.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I've now put about 200 rounds downrange with the LCR and i like it. It's not a "fun" range gun...but it is accurate to self-defense distances. The trigger is a;ready great for a DAO, but it seems to be getting better (or I'm just getting used to it.)
Oh, and it's now my primary concealed carry gun (when I don't want to take the glock)

So, yeah, I lke it


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Really been wanting to check out the LCR but my local gunshop has never gotten one in. He has the LCP but no LCR.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

gunluver said:


> I've now put about 200 rounds downrange with the LCR and i like it. It's not a "fun" range gun...but it is accurate to self-defense distances. The trigger is a;ready great for a DAO, but it seems to be getting better (or I'm just getting used to it.)
> Oh, and it's now my primary concealed carry gun (when I don't want to take the glock)
> 
> So, yeah, I lke it


Good to hear. I kinda figured it would be more of just a CC gun and less of an all day at the range gun. Maybe I'll be able to try one out sometime soon.



meanmachine1961 said:


> Really been wanting to check out the LCR but my local gunshop has never gotten one in. He has the LCP but no LCR.


It's the opposite at my local shop...they have the LCR, but no LCP.


----------

